# fleshy, anemone-like growth on toe -- anyone know what this is?



## mj&monk (Feb 28, 2014)

hi folks, i first discovered a little projectile bump on monk about 10 days ago (see pic). we had just been walking, so i thought maybe something had pricked him in his paw. within four days, it had metamorphosed into a much larger fleshy lump & his toe swelled up a lot, too. we started antibiotics but that didn't seem to help. by day 7 or 8 another projectile bump began growing ... and as you can see from the pics, his toe just keeps swelling & the growth keeps getting bigger. the growth itself kind of looks like it has little fleshy hairs. we started stronger antibiotics yesterday, & he seems to be walking on it better today, but the growth & his toe are just as big & ugly as ever. the vet has no idea what it might be. has anyone seen something like this? do you know what it might be?

thanks in advance for your help!

warmly,
mj & monk


----------



## mj&monk (Feb 28, 2014)

i think you might be able to see how the growth is sort of textured or cilia-like in this pic.

thanks again for any advice!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

warts perhaps?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would take the dog to another vet for a second opinion.

We had a lady bring in her boxer a few months ago and it had a mass like that on its toe. The poor things toe was swollen a lot. We did an aspirate and it came back as Cancerous. We removed the toe the next day and she is doing very well now.  

Let me say that I am *NOT* saying your dog has cancer. I am just saying it could be more than just a simple skin tag, wart, or growth. I would have a different vet take a look at it. It can't hurt to have a second pair of professional eyes on it! Did your first vet give you any pain meds? What kind of antibiotics are you on?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

What Damon's mom says. It could be anything and I would go to another vet if not happy with what this vet is doing for you. You can also bring back to this vet and ask the vet about doing a biopsy of the growth just to be sure what you are dealing with. 

It could be something as common as an interdigital cyst on your dog to a cancerous growth. 

I know you are looking for answers but without actually seeing the dog in person hard to tell. Hope all goes well for your dog


----------

